

AI websites that design themselves - wheresclark
https://thegrid.io

======
rbcoffee
What mechanisms are allowed for exporting to other services? Can I own my
data? Can I self host this using a VPS? Why is it so expensive; I am already
subscribed to a tonne of other services? What can I do to make it cheaper - I
have some reach on social networks, and you could probably do with some
traffic. I upvoted BTW

